# First Surefire, first post!



## jhp762 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi all! I've checked out CPF over the past few years, but never could bring myself to buy a "premium flashlight." Well, yesterday I finally did. I ordered a Surefire 6P classic from amazon. I'm excited to get it in and just wanted to say hi. I will have questions, and I already have a small plan to upgrade a few things here and there. Anyways... Hi!


----------



## cland72 (Feb 21, 2014)

You're going to love it. It's where many flashaholics got their start.

:welcome:


----------



## ven (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi:thumbsup: and enjoy your flashlight,it will be the 1st of many me thinks:thinking:

:laughing:


----------



## 880arm (Feb 21, 2014)

:welcome: and congratulations. The 6P was my first SureFire as well.


----------



## kelmo (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome to CPF!

I love the P60 LA.

kelmo


----------



## tonkem (Feb 21, 2014)

Be ready to open your wallet if you hang around here long.


----------



## MBentz (Feb 21, 2014)

The 6P is the gateway drug. Don't let anyone fool you, incandescent lights are still fantastic.


----------



## tobrien (Feb 22, 2014)

yeah I used to be an "LEDs are superior in every way to incandescents" sort of man, but I regret that. Don't get me wrong, LEDs are great, but don't completely supplant incan lights and vice-versa. 

Welcome to the club! First it starts with a 6P, then it becomes a Z2/C2 purchase, then maybe an M6.


----------



## BVH (Feb 22, 2014)

Then maybe a 6,000 lb WWII 60" Carbon Arc! Welcome!


----------



## jhp762 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes! I finally got my light in today, and first impressions are: wow. Quality. This kicks the tar out of my issued pelican m6 led and phantom lights. I love the tint, too... Always been a fan of incandescent lights. Problem is, I am used to much brighter lights. So, I did what any cpf'er would do, and ordered a high cri xm-l2 drop in from nailbender (I've read they approximate the color of incans quite nicely) and a mcclicky switch. I hope they come in by the time I go to the field again (I fly on Blackhawks for the army) so I can give it a proper field test!

no worries about giving up on incans, either... I've ordered most of the parts to build a ROP 2D maglite already as well...


----------



## cland72 (Mar 6, 2014)

jhp762 said:


> Thanks for all the warm welcomes! I finally got my light in today, and first impressions are: wow. Quality. This kicks the tar out of my issued pelican m6 led and phantom lights. I love the tint, too... Always been a fan of incandescent lights. Problem is, I am used to much brighter lights. So, I did what any cpf'er would do, and ordered a high cri xm-l2 drop in from nailbender (I've read they approximate the color of incans quite nicely) and a mcclicky switch. I hope they come in by the time I go to the field again (I fly on Blackhawks for the army) so I can give it a proper field test!
> 
> no worries about giving up on incans, either... I've ordered most of the parts to build a ROP 2D maglite already as well...



wow, you're off to a good start!


----------



## tlyon1022 (Mar 6, 2014)

jhp762 said:


> Thanks for all the warm welcomes! I finally got my light in today, and first impressions are: wow. Quality. This kicks the tar out of my issued pelican m6 led and phantom lights. I love the tint, too... Always been a fan of incandescent lights. Problem is, I am used to much brighter lights. So, I did what any cpf'er would do, and ordered a high cri xm-l2 drop in from nailbender (I've read they approximate the color of incans quite nicely) and a mcclicky switch. I hope they come in by the time I go to the field again (I fly on Blackhawks for the army) so I can give it a proper field test!
> 
> no worries about giving up on incans, either... I've ordered most of the parts to build a ROP 2D maglite already as well...



From one aviator to another, welcome. Im on MC-130J's for the Air Force. I started out with a 6P same as you, and I still use it to this day, although now it has a neutral XM-L @ 1000 lumens. Not a good light for flying because its so bright, but for flying I've found that an HDS Rotary exactly fit my bill, other than color. Mine is a beautiful neutral, but still its nothing compared to a nice high CRI light. I may pick up a HDS Rotary Hi-CRI once they make it into the 200 lumen range and become readily available. 

You'll enjoy the 6P! And welcome again!


----------



## jhp762 (Mar 6, 2014)

cland72 said:


> wow, you're off to a good start!




Thanks man! Lol



tlyon1022 said:


> From one aviator to another, welcome. Im on MC-130J's for the Air Force. I started out with a 6P same as you, and I still use it to this day, although now it has a neutral XM-L @ 1000 lumens. Not a good light for flying because its so bright, but for flying I've found that an HDS Rotary exactly fit my bill, other than color. Mine is a beautiful neutral, but still its nothing compared to a nice high CRI light. I may pick up a HDS Rotary Hi-CRI once they make it into the 200 lumen range and become readily available.
> 
> You'll enjoy the 6P! And welcome again!



Thanks! Although I'm not an aviator, I'm a crew chief (it's different in the Army)  I just know a lot of people don't quite know what that is, so I say "I fly on" when I talk about my job. But, my job is exactly why I wanted a bright, high cri light. Inspections are tough enough at night, I need something that will make them easier! I got the 4 mode version as well, so when I don't need ~500 lumens I can cycle between 1%, 5%, 30%, and 100%.

sent you a PM, btw.


----------



## MBentz (Mar 6, 2014)

I always recommend an A2 with red LEDs to fly guys. 

I preferred the 47s myself when I was downrange. More leg room.


----------



## callmaster (Mar 6, 2014)

jhp762 said:


> Hi all! I've checked out CPF over the past few years, but never could bring myself to buy a "premium flashlight." Well, yesterday I finally did. I ordered a Surefire 6P classic from amazon. I'm excited to get it in and just wanted to say hi. I will have questions, and I already have a small plan to upgrade a few things here and there. Anyways... Hi!



That's great. Welcome to CPF! I still don't have a Surefire yet


----------



## tobrien (Mar 6, 2014)

awesome start buddy. thanks for your service btw


----------



## jhp762 (Mar 7, 2014)

MBentz said:


> I always recommend an A2 with red LEDs to fly guys.
> 
> I preferred the 47s myself when I was downrange. More leg room.



i looked at the A2, but I'm not a fan of red led's... I prefer green, both of the fact that they are (normally) nvg compatible and they are not as harsh to my eyes under normal circumstances. But when I'm in flight under goggles I just use the finger light to glance around. I couldn't bring myself to spend $200 for one light that does the same things I can already do with what I have on hand. And you know what? Coming up on 8 years in and I have still never ridden in a chinook. I think they'd be fun to crew! You're totally right on the legroom, too... I'm 26 and my back is kind of... Eh... From all the cramped flying in armor I've done. 

and call master and tobrein, thanks again!

I will keep this thread updated and do some comparisons once I get everything in.


----------



## callmaster (Mar 7, 2014)

jhp762 said:


> i looked at the A2, but I'm not a fan of red led's... I prefer green, both of the fact that they are (normally) nvg compatible and they are not as harsh to my eyes under normal circumstances. But when I'm in flight under goggles I just use the finger light to glance around. I couldn't bring myself to spend $200 for one light that does the same things I can already do with what I have on hand. And you know what? Coming up on 8 years in and I have still never ridden in a chinook. I think they'd be fun to crew! You're totally right on the legroom, too... I'm 26 and my back is kind of... Eh... From all the cramped flying in armor I've done.
> 
> and call master and tobrein, thanks again!
> 
> I will keep this thread updated and do some comparisons once I get everything in.



Looking forward to it.


----------



## jhp762 (Mar 17, 2014)

Well, I recieved my Nailbender High Cri XML2 today. I dropped it in, turned it on for all of one minute and... nope. I MUCH prefer the stock P60 lamp. It has a more pleasing tint, and I have had no issues with the throw or spill. Yes, the XML2 is noticeably brighter, but meh. Not enough to warrant the switch.

So, it's for sale in the b/s/t sub-forums if anyone is interested. I may try the Nichia next...


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 17, 2014)

If you're sold on specific characteristics of the P60 incan, I might recommend going with a P90 incan LA with 2xIMR18350's.
The body will need to be bored for 18mm cells of course, but since you may end up doing that anyway, might as well get an early start.


----------



## cland72 (Mar 17, 2014)

Kestrel has a good suggestion. You could also get a 3.7v incan lamp from Lumens Factory and buy a couple of 17670 rechargeable batteries if you don't want to burn through two primaries every 60 minutes. If you need the ability to switch to primary cells, keep a Surefire SC1 spares carrier close by with a P60 and 6 CR123 primaries...


----------



## jhp762 (Mar 17, 2014)

You can't use rechargeable batteries with the P90?


----------



## cland72 (Mar 17, 2014)

jhp762 said:


> You can't use rechargeable batteries with the P90?



You can. The P90 will run on two lithium ion rechargeables. If you have a 6P body, you will need two RCR123 batteries. The runtime will be short in that setup b/c RCR123s do not have a lot of capacity.

If you buy an extender, or have a 9P body to replace your 6P body, then you can run two 17500 lithium ion batteries for longer runtime.

Personally, I think the best option for you is the Lumens Factory HO-4. $12.99, runs on one rechargeable (a 17670 would fit perfectly in your 6P with no modification), and you get 150 bulb lumens for approx 45 minutes.


----------



## jhp762 (Mar 17, 2014)

cland72 said:


> You can. The P90 will run on two lithium ion rechargeables. If you have a 6P body, you will need two RCR123 batteries. The runtime will be short in that setup b/c RCR123s do not have a lot of capacity.
> 
> If you buy an extender, or have a 9P body to replace your 6P body, then you can run two 17500 lithium ion batteries for longer runtime.
> 
> Personally, I think the best option for you is the Lumens Factory HO-4. $12.99, runs on one rechargeable (a 17670 would fit perfectly in your 6P with no modification), and you get 150 bulb lumens for approx 45 minutes.



Oh candlepowerforums... I post up saying "hey! I like my stock p60 lamp better than this modded multi-mode super-cri LED" and you guys come back with "well, if you like that stock incan bulb, you can mod it this way, this way and this way!"

I think I've found "home" on the internet.


----------



## cland72 (Mar 17, 2014)

LOL, yeah, I guess most of us around here are so used to having 3 different ways to skin the same cat, we over think and over complicate it most of the time!


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 17, 2014)

The thing is that although there are many viable combinations of components, the orphan is the "6 volt" (actually corresponding to ~5 volts under load) P60 LA - the only way to run it with rechargeables is with 4xAA NiMH in series which is extraordinarily impractical.

Luckily the incan folks have two excellent LiIon options:

3.7v LA's which have been custom-built for a single (large) LiIon rechargeable cell per cland72 above
"9 volt" LA's like the still-popular SureFire P90 LA. It is a very very happy coincidence that 3x CR123 primaries deliver 3 x 2.5v = *~7.5v *(under load), while two LiIon rechargeables deliver 2 x 3.7v = *~7.4v *(under load) with a modest bonus of a flatter discharge curve.

All this is under the assumption that you will decide to go with a rechargeable setup. If you want a brighter (& thirstier) incan option than the P60 LA can provide, unless you want a light that is considerably larger than a 6P, rechargeables start to become almost mandatory to keep things affordable in the long run.


----------



## tobrien (Mar 17, 2014)

out of curiosity, would the P9*1* run on two rechargeable li-ions?


----------



## cland72 (Mar 17, 2014)

tobrien said:


> out of curiosity, would the P9*1* run on two rechargeable li-ions?



Yes, but bulb life is reduced. The P91 causes greater voltage sag when using primaries than the P90, and as a result is over driven with two li-ions. So, you get a brighter output from the P91, but you risk burning it out early.


----------



## Mikeg23 (Mar 17, 2014)

jhp762 said:


> Well, I recieved my Nailbender High Cri XML2 today. I dropped it in, turned it on for all of one minute and... nope. I MUCH prefer the stock P60 lamp. It has a more pleasing tint, and I have had no issues with the throw or spill. Yes, the XML2 is noticeably brighter, but meh. Not enough to warrant the switch.
> 
> So, it's for sale in the b/s/t sub-forums if anyone is interested. I may try the Nichia next...



As an Incan lover I try to get LEDs that look Incan and for me the XPG works better than the XML.
I've only had one XML and just am not in love with it. Although to me the XPG2 tint is not as good as the XPG.

Ive had two nail bender XPG2 lights and one of them lives in my 6P that I carry everyday.

Also wanted to throw in that the P60 doesn't have anything on the MN03!


----------



## tobrien (Mar 17, 2014)

cland72 said:


> Yes, but bulb life is reduced. The P91 causes greater voltage sag when using primaries than the P90, and as a result is over driven with two li-ions. So, you get a brighter output from the P91, but you risk burning it out early.



ah okay, thanks!


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 18, 2014)

C'mon folks it's not that simple. 

First thing, the current draw from a P91 is well in excess of 2C from many 2xLiIon setups (depending on their capacity) - so at a minimum you'll get greatly-reduced cell lifetimes from using LiIon rechargeables in this application.

Furthermore, in this situation you'll either be operating the cells unsafely or their internal protection circuits will trigger on the excessive current draws, shutting down the light.

The common solution to this problem is to use IMR cells (rather than LiIon i.e. Lithium-Cobalt), which permit considerably higher discharge currents.

The problem with this solution is that 2xIMR18650 (which are one of the few IMR configurations that provide a useful degree of runtime in high drain configurations) will often 'instaflash' the (rather expensive) P91 LA due to the reduced voltage sag of these large IMR's.

Which takes us back to my original suggestion of 2xIMR18350 in a bored 6P - but IMO runtimes will be short to the point of near-uselessness with the higher-current P9*1* LA.
2xIMR16340's will be even worse in this respect.


----------



## cland72 (Mar 18, 2014)

I think it's simple enough to say "don't use li-ions with the P91".


----------



## fivemega (Mar 18, 2014)

*Using pair of AW's protected 18500 or 18650 is ideal set up for P91 (of course for flashaholics who like to overdrive)
Current draw will be less than 2C but will overdrive the bulb nicely.
Since the voltage drop of similar size IMRs will be less than protected cells, it will be too hard for mentioned bulb and increase chance of instaflash.
So I don't see any benefit using IMR. Protected 18500 & 18650 cells are more friendly to bulb, safe for batteries, won't let you over discharge, run time will be longer and recharging will be less frequent.*


----------



## ampdude (Mar 19, 2014)

A few things, 1st you'll find it's the quality of light, not the quantity that we prefer about incans. A 200 lumen LED with a blue tint will not provide nearly the quality of light of an incan operating at 100 lumens. And lumens ratings are highly subjective unless you are using a calibrated integrating sphere. I really can't recommend LED lights for aircraft inspections, because they don't quite provide the 3 dimensional view that an incan provides. They give a flatter 2D output and this tends to make you miss minor details. I will say the newer LED's, especially the HCRI ones are much better in this respect, but still not in the same league as a good xenon-halogen incan.

The reason red LED's are recommended is to protect your night vision. Red light will not destroy your night vision nearly as quickly as green or blue LEDs. Red light is recommended for aviators, anyone doing night ops, and astronomers, basically anything you do at night and don't want to be blinded for a half hour every time you need a light. Last time I rode in a Blackhawk a little over a month ago I had my red A2 with me, but it was daytime. Just in case, you never know! LoL. I always have at least one light on me.

One other thing, I can't believe people are still recommending RCR's over IMR16340's to run incan or high powered LED lights. What is this, 2005? IMR's are way better in that size class.


----------



## tobrien (Mar 19, 2014)

I actually bought a P90 LA on eBay today just so I can try out some IMR 16340s or 18350s. You guys have me curious and itching to try it now


----------



## ampdude (Mar 19, 2014)

A P90 and two IMR16340's are a great incan combo in a 6P.


----------



## EV_007 (Mar 23, 2014)

... ahhhh, and so it begins... been there and glad I done that.


----------



## Stockhouse13 (Apr 6, 2014)

jhp762 said:


> Hi all! I've checked out CPF over the past few years, but never could bring myself to buy a "premium flashlight." Well, yesterday I finally did. I ordered a Surefire 6P classic from amazon. I'm excited to get it in and just wanted to say hi. I will have questions, and I already have a small plan to upgrade a few things here and there. Anyways... Hi!



Very nice- down the road if you want to upgrade to a different, and with much better runtimes, (but similar to incandescent light), buy a Malkoff M61LW drop in. It provides up to 125 lumens with 14hrs of good light runtime on 2 CR123's.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi -

I'm new here, so I was wondering why you guys prefer Incandescent lamps to LEDs? I have a Surefire 6P but if I got a new Surefire, it would definitely be a G2X. Isn't the superior LED and 320 lumen output better? Just wondering.

Thanks.


----------



## fivemega (Apr 10, 2014)

SoCalEngr said:


> Isn't the superior LED and 320 lumen output better?


*LEDs have ultimate brightness, ultimate life time, ultimate battery saver and ultimate........
But I still prefer incandescent color warmness that you will never ever find in any high CRI LED

Another word, some people value and appreciate the quality rather than quantity.*


----------



## cland72 (Apr 11, 2014)

Not to mention the 6P is infinitely upgradeable with any number of P60 formatted drop ins, whereas the G2X is not upgradeable without dismanteling the head and soldering in a new LED.

If I were you, I'd spend the G2X money on a really good P60 drop in such as a Malkoff, Nailbender, EDC+, or VinhNguyen.


----------



## novice (Apr 11, 2014)

cland72 said:


> Not to mention the 6P is infinitely upgradeable with any number of P60 formatted drop ins, whereas the G2X is not upgradeable without dismantling the head and soldering in a new LED.
> 
> If I were you, I'd spend the G2X money on a really good P60 drop in such as a Malkoff, Nailbender, EDC+, or VinhNguyen.



Yes, this. You can explore all the options. SF incan assemblies, any high-quality drop-in you wish. If you find a discontinued A19, you can make it a "virtual 9P", and with two A19 extenders, you can run 2x 17670. Plus there are discontinued custom parts out there, such as those made by Fivemega, that can give you even more versatility. I would strongly recommend keeping the 6P, and exploring those (endless) options.


----------



## cland72 (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh, one brand of P60 drop in I neglected to mention is Sportac (by Eagletac). Excellent value for around $35.


----------



## Justin Case (Apr 11, 2014)

fivemega said:


> *LEDs have ultimate brightness, ultimate life time, ultimate battery saver and ultimate........
> But I still prefer incandescent color warmness that you will never ever find in any high CRI LED
> 
> Another word, some people value and appreciate the quality rather than quantity.*



IMO, what is valued and appreciated is a matter of perspective and application. I don't see it as some law of physics that incan warmness is automatically a quality thing, while everything about LEDs is merely quantity. They are all just specifications. So it is unclear to me why brightness, LED life, battery life, etc are not also aspects of quality, or why all of these specs, including "color warmness", are not aspects of quantity. If I am a photographer, color accuracy is probably extremely important. If I am a military operator, I probably don't care about some slight greenish tinge to the beam color. But things like battery life and output brightness certainly can matter and can easily be viewed as indicators of quality since they are byproducts of the driver's quality.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2014)

cland72 said:


> Oh, one brand of P60 drop in I neglected to mention is Sportac (by Eagletac). Excellent value for around $35.



Thanks for the drop in info. I will try in my 6P an G2s.

BTW, you didn't mention Tactical Night Visions Q5 drop-in

Pat Rogers of EAG seems to like them very much. Would you recommend Malkoff over this Q5?

Thanks.


----------



## cland72 (Apr 11, 2014)

SoCalEngr said:


> Thanks for the drop in info. I will try in my 6P an G2s.
> 
> BTW, you didn't mention Tactical Night Visions Q5 drop-in
> 
> ...



Absolutely Malkoff, without a doubt. The TNVC Q5 is nothing more than a rebranded Chinese made drop in.


----------



## ampdude (Apr 11, 2014)

cland72 said:


> Yes, but bulb life is reduced. The P91 causes greater voltage sag when using primaries than the P90, and as a result is over driven with two li-ions. So, you get a brighter output from the P91, but you risk burning it out early.



It kind of depends on the cell size though. With a couple of IMR16340's or P17500's that you double click to start it up, you are not over-volting the P91. If anything it is getting less volts than startup with three fresh CR123A's, though the average voltage with lithium-ion batteries will probably be slightly higher over the total run. On the other hand it's another story if you are trying to run a P91 off of a couple high capacity P18650's or IMR18650's.



cland72 said:


> You can. The P90 will run on two lithium ion rechargeables. If you have a 6P body, you will need two RCR123 batteries. The runtime will be short in that setup b/c RCR123s do not have a lot of capacity.



You'll have MUCH better luck running incan lamp assemblies on two IMR16340's as opposed to two RCR's, but the IMR16340's won't have a much longer runtime than the RCR's.


----------



## ampdude (Apr 11, 2014)

Justin Case said:


> IMO, what is valued and appreciated is a matter of perspective and application. I don't see it as some law of physics that incan warmness is automatically a quality thing, while everything about LEDs is merely quantity.




Experience leads to enlightenment, grasshopper.


----------



## radiopej (Apr 11, 2014)

Hehe, looking at all the upgrade ideas makes me realise something. 

One day they'll release a 100-CRI, 0.001 to 5000 lumens, 12pm sunlight tint triple LED torch with awesome flood and throw, all running on a single AA for 600 hours on high. Then you guys will buy it... and send it straight to Vinh to mod it. I love this place.


----------



## Justin Case (Apr 12, 2014)

ampdude said:


> Experience leads to enlightenment, grasshopper.


 I'm not sure what experience you are referring to that leads to what enlightenment. I would not choose an incan for low light self-defense use, nor would I choose an LED for high quality photography. They each have the regimes of applicability. Incan warmth is not the be-all, end-all, just as LED efficiency is not either.


----------



## ampdude (Apr 12, 2014)

I totally agree with you. I don't find LED's that appealing even for my personal use though 99% of the time. I'm not that battery poor nor do I need the months on end of runtime that some LED's can provide aside from certain situations which never seem to arise..


----------



## fivemega (Apr 12, 2014)

Justin Case said:


> I don't see it as some law of physics that incan warmness is automatically a quality thing, while everything about LEDs is merely quantity.



*You are lucky that your eyes can't see the difference. Unfortunately my eyes can quickly detect and dislike.*




radiopej said:


> One day they'll release a 100-CRI, 0.001 to 5000 lumens, 12pm sunlight tint triple LED torch with awesome flood and throw, all running on a single AA for 600 hours on high. Then you guys will buy it... and send it straight to Vinh to mod it. I love this place.



*Until that day, I will stick to my incandescent lights because long time ago that day became reality for me. 
Cost of bulb, run time and cost of batteries are not issue for me.
If you are happy with your LED, good for you and stick with it. Maybe some day you will see and start enjoying "5000 lumens, 12pm sunlight tint triple LED"
*


----------



## Justin Case (Apr 13, 2014)

fivemega said:


> *You are lucky that your eyes can't see the difference. Unfortunately my eyes can quickly detect and dislike.*



That isn't the point. I can see the difference. But it doesn't matter for some applications, while other features are far more important. As I said, incan warmth is not the be-all, end-all feature for a flashlight.

I guess the fact that as you dim an incan, it doesn't bother you that the color temp changes drastically while the supposedly meaningful CRI misleadingly stays at 100.

Also, "dislike" is not the same as "non-functional". I may dislike a cool white beam, but it doesn't hinder functionality for building search. Now, if the choice exists and the other key features aren't significantly sacrificed, I may choose a light with a warmer beam vice a cool white beam. But I won't choose an incan over an LED for that application only because the incan has a warm beam.


----------



## LanthanumK (Apr 17, 2014)

I just got the SureFire G2X Pro. After the very blue tint of my Maglite Mini LED Pro and various cheap Chinese flashlights, the white coloration is far better. I have a halogen 5 MILLION CANDLEPOWER spotlight. I prefer the whitish SureFire to the yellowish-white full-spectrum halogen lighting. BTW the SF costs 5 times as much, is 1/15 the size, and outputs a similar quantity of light for a far longer runtime. 

People who grew up on incans often prefer them. Personally, comparing the dirty yellow of classic Maglites, faded old auto headlights, and bargain-bin spotlights to the high-tech blue of cheap LEDs and tinted headlights, I prefer the blue color. The high-end white of my LED SureFire is even better.

Maybe if I see a P61 in person I will think differently, but the idea of a flashlight burning out in the 21st century appalls me, even if it has good color rendition.


----------



## nanchanglang (May 5, 2014)

6P is really a good start for SF. You will like it.


----------



## jhp762 (Jan 17, 2015)

Well Gents, it's been a while. My original 6P was stolen from me during aerial gunnery last fall... ballsy sons-of-guns... but it took me a while to get around to buying another. However, I have done so now and love the new one *almost* as much as my old one. It's not my "first" anymore, though. 

I am so glad to see this thread went for over a month with great input for new member like myself! Makes me very happy.

I see malkoff and nailbender have Nichia drop-ins available now... I have to say, I'm interested. I might pick up a Malkoff MD2 to drop one in. Lol. The sickness never ends...


----------



## Grizzman (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm glad you were happy with your 6P. It's too bad that someone thought they needed it more than you. 

I'm a big fan of Gene's Nichia drop-ins, and have ummmm several of them.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 12, 2015)

jhp762 said:


> Oh candlepowerforums... I post up saying "hey! I like my stock p60 lamp better than this modded multi-mode super-cri LED" and you guys come back with "well, if you like that stock incan bulb, you can mod it this way, this way and this way!"
> 
> I think I've found "home" on the internet.



Cool to see you got another 6P. 

Today I bought a Malkoff M61 WLL (warm low/low) drop in for my yet to arrive 6P original as is supposed to put out similar to the lumens _and _ tint as the oem P60 bulb with a 10 hour runtime on 2 Sure Fire 123a batteries. 65 lumens from the P60 bulb and 75 from the M61. Gene Malkoff's site says it's a blinder at 30'. and has a 100' bright beam. An AR-15 site says better spill and brighter hot spot. 

Want brighter? The M61 WL for like 125 lumens and 5 hour runtime. Malkoff Devices say it's a blinder at 75' and 300' of good light.

Hours rated are regulated hours with a few hours of direct after that.
Both run from3.4 to 9 volts.
I'll have to buy some spare P60's for heaters.


To all of you service men in this thread...
Thank You!!!


----------



## rocketman121 (Nov 13, 2015)

Congrats on the surefire light! My first surefire was an original G2!


----------

